# Stupid People piss me off...



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Today while waiting for the bus with my son i saw a mother run with her child from the tot lot near by and ask me if that was a coyote. Sure enough it was, so i banged around the grocery handcart hoping the loud noise would scare it off. I normally run at coyotes when i see them, but i dont want my 3 year old thinking he could do the same. A little bit later a chinese couple goes to walk in the park so i told them theres a coyote hanging around. They thanked me for telling them and went into the park to scare it off. After the man ran at it a few times the coyote finally retreated into the bushes.

A little bit later the old man across the street at the other bus stop starts walking, i clue in its the guy who feeds the crows every morning. Guess where he went? To the tot lot park, and who appeared? the coyote. I saw couple talk to him for a bit, then shook their heads and started to leave the park. I then saw him throw bread all around the grass and even near the play equipment, then walked a bit back to watch the coyote eat. I yelled at the moron congratulating him for killing the coyote since it wont run from people anymore, and sees a tot lot as his feeding ground. He threw up his hands in the air towards me as if he didn't care or didn't know what i was saying. The Couple told me its no use, they pretty much told him the same thing in Cantonese a few minutes earlier and that he just doesn't care

I'm just wondering how long this idiot has been feeding the coyote in that park, The park itself is used mainly by people who dont want a busy park so often theres only 1 or 2 kids on the playground at most, not enough to scare off a coyote who's this accustomed to people. All it takes is a parent to be in their own world talking on their cell pacing around to leave thier kids exposed, so now im forced to call in the poor animal.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i suggest the next time you run into these people. take a pic and then report the coyote to the wildlife or animal control. then show them the pic of the people feeding them and hope they get educated. in chinese this time. maybe it's just a language barrier we're dealing here.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

not much of a language barrier when the couple i mentioned spoke the same dialect and tried telling him how stupid it was. Just an ignorant i do what i want kind of old guy. Its reported anyways, next time im down there i'll have my camera. I let them know that the guy likely does it around 10-11 am almost every morning (time frame i see him feed birds) the same area (noons creek park to 7-11)


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to be a PITA...

but I feel for the coyote..hes just hungry..

i got a neighbour here @ work , who religulously feeds the crow & craphawks (seagulls)..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

He doesn't do it in a child's playground in all likelihood, that's just STUPID.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

> 12/12/7 Canmore, Alberta -- Coyotes test negative for rabies after attacking 3 children.
> Three coyotes have tested negative for rabies after three children were attacked last week in southern Alberta. Fish and Wildlife officers caught and tested the animals after three children were attacked in Canmore, Alta., which is about 100 kilometers west of Calgary. "Parents will probably feel relieved," said Tanya Stahl, whose four-year-old son Ethan was attacked at the town's busy Skate with Santa event Dec. 12.
> The coyote first bit another 10-year-old boy on the leg. Skaters scared the animal away, but it returned and bit Ethan's jacket, said Stahl. ....snip.... Read the story Here.





> 5/2/8 Chino Hills, CA. A nanny pulled a 2-year-old girl from the jaws of a coyote Friday when the animal attacked the toddler and tried to carry her away in its mouth, officials said.
> The girl was playing in a sandbox at Alterra Park in Chino Hills in San Bernardino County. Around 10:30 a.m., the caretaker heard screaming and saw a coyote trying to carry the child off in its mouth, officials said.
> The babysitter grabbed the child and pulled her from the coyote's grasp, the sheriff's department said in a statement. The coyote then ran off into nearby brush.
> The child suffered wounds to her buttocks and was taken to Chino Valley Medical Center and was later released, director of nursing Anne Marie Robertson said. She was later transported to Loma Linda University Medical Center to receive the rabies vaccine. ---snip---





> 5/8/8 Lake Arrowhead, CA Coyote Drags Toddler From Front Yard. Animal Releases 2-Year-Old Girl When Mom Appears; 3rd Incident In 5 Days. A coyote grabbed a 2-year-old girl by the head and tried to drag her from the front yard of her mountain home in the third incident of a coyote threatening a small child in Southern California in five days, authorities said.
> The coyote attacked the girl around noon Tuesday when her mother, Melissa Rowley, went inside the home for a moment to put away a camera, the San Bernardino County Sheriff's Department said in an incident report.
> Rowley came out of the house and saw the coyote dragging her daughter toward a street. She ran toward her daughter, and the animal released the girl and ran away, said sheriff's spokeswoman Arden Wiltshire


Here is a list of them:
Coyote Attacks on Children


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, this guy is a royal moron. He clearly doesn't give a damn about the childrens' lives.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Give BC fish and wildlife a call, I think there is some sort of law against feeding coyotes, bears, etc... They would be the ones to call and deal with the person feeding it


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

should of punched him in the face . it works


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> should of punched him in the face . it works


be even funnier if the coyote proceeded to gore him after smelling the blood


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Some people feed animals from very different psychological motives. You just can't get through to some people. It's a shame because this coyote will most likely be killed now because it is too familiar with people and poses a potential risk to children in the area.

Reminds me of the feeding project I did a few months back...
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/feeding-wild-animals-project-follow-up-w-photos-9463/ 
Shameless self promotion


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

We just had two coyote attacks here in town about a week ago. One was, I believe, an older girl and the other was a woman who was walking along. The coyote just came right up behind her and bit her in the back of the leg. She didn't even know it was there until it bit her. Honestly, some people. I do hope you can help get this guy busted before someone's toddler gets carried off for lunch. Just. Wow.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> be even funnier if the coyote proceeded to gore him after smelling the blood


Irony would be at its best.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Poor cayote. It's probably gonna get shot soon...


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

The other problem with this is that the coyote will loss the ability to find it's own food once used to being feed. 
IT IS NOT OK TO FEED WILDLIFE. 
But first and foremost is the children's safety.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Poor cayote. It's probably gonna get shot soon...


Hopefully just tranq'd and relocated, but yeah, what an idiot for putting others and the coyote in that situation.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I believe that reality, we're the ones to blame. We are the ones who were so selfish to take away their land, build leaky condo's over once what was their hunting ground.

While we may have "adapted" (forced other species to adapt) to high-rises, mini-townhomes, wild game is left out of the question, looked at as a nuisance when we were the ones who so selfishly invaded their territory.... 

As much as others may view them as a predator to their offspring, who has taken the time to think of how they view us?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Reality indeed Gret_J. However, once that happened, we cannot be ignorant of the danger in living with wild animal. We don't feed bears, racoons, or crow - or aligators if you live in Florida, or tigers, etc.

The more sad reality is that the lady/gentleman is so lonely that he/she can only find comfort with the crows and coyotes. If he/she has his/her own grand children to watch in the park, I highly doubt that he/she will be feeding the coyote.

Amazing that there are so many lonely people in our crowded world.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Amazing that there are so many lonely people in our crowded world.


The sad truth.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad to hear this, I hope the cayote doesn't get killed because of what the guy did, cause and effect! It's obvious that if you feed a hungry animal then it will become more tame.... Damn people don't realize that wild animals are wild for a reason, hopefully the proper actions are taken for the cayotes.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you see him again I would call the GVRD. Pretty sure you can get fined for feeding wildlife, especially dangerous species like coyotes or bears but Atom would probably know better than I would.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

First off I'd call the police when he is doing it, hopefully it is at a slow time when they can respond, let them know there maybe a language barrier. Make sure you show then the pics. Children and parents need some protection.

sadly he probably thinks he is doing a good thing, and can't understand it is harming everyone including the poor animal. 

We can only hope that this ends with a positive outcome for everyone, including the coyote.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys I thought this would be appropriate for this it is called the Eulogy for common sense, it is great:

"Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend, COMMON SENSE, who has been with us for many years. No one knows for sure how old he was, since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape. He will be remembered as having cultivated such valuable lessons as: knowing when to come in out of the rain; why the early bird gets the worm;; life isn't always fair, and maybe it was my fault. 

Common Sense lived by simple sound financial policies such as : don't spend more than you can earn and reliable strategies such as adults, not children are in charge.

His health began to deteriorate rapidly when well-intentioned but overbearing regulations were set in place. Reports of a 6-year old boy charged with sexual harassment for kissing a classmate, teens suspended from school for using mouth wash after lunch, and a teacher fired for reprimanding an unruly student, only worsened his condition.

Common Sense lost ground when parents attacked teachers for doing the job that they themselves had failed to do in disiplining their unruly children.

It declined even further when schools were required to get parental consent to administer sun lotion or an aspirin to a student, but could not inform parents when a student became pregnant and wanted to have an abortion.

Common Sense lost the will to live as the churches became businesses, and criminals received better treatment than their victims.

Common Sense took a beating when you couldn't defend yourself from a burglar in your own home, and the burglar could sue you for assault.

Common Sense finally gave up the will to live, after a woman failed to realize that a steaming cup of coffee was hot. She spilled a little on her lap, and was promptly awarded a huge settlement.

Common Sense was preceded in death, by his parents, Truth and Trust. His wife, Discretion, his daughter, Responsibility, his son Reason.

He is survived by his 4 stepbrothers; I Know My Rights: I Want It Now, Someone Else is To Blame, and I'm A Victim.

Not many attended his funeral because so few realized he was gone. If you still remember him, pass this on. If not, join the majority and do nothing.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cpool said:


> Hey guys I thought this would be appropriate for this it is called the Eulogy for common sense, it is great:
> 
> "Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend, COMMON SENSE, who has been with us for many years. No one knows for sure how old he was, since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape. He will be remembered as having cultivated such valuable lessons as: knowing when to come in out of the rain; why the early bird gets the worm;; life isn't always fair, and maybe it was my fault.
> 
> ...


hehe thats a good one, reminds me of this:

There is a name to describe the disorder that a large portion of the human race suffers from who have the mindset NOT to believe in evolution and by default science; Spectacularly Ignorant Syndrome (SIS).
SIS is a state of mind that affects an extraordinary number of humans worldwide, which, in certain rare cases, CAN be treated successfully with a good dose of education and evidence.
Sadly though, history shows that the vast majority of SIS sufferers are untreatable, as they suffer from a secondary condition known as; They Don't Understand That They Don't Understand Syndrome (TDU/2).
Humans that suffer from both SIS and TDU/2 syndromes are a lost cause, everywhere, and are very dangerous.
Their outward symptoms normally give them up quickly though because as the evidence shows, if you have a disagreement with a sufferer of SIS + TDU/2 syndrome, you will quickly see the characteristics of vitriol, spite, intimidation, character assassination or worse still if it's real world, be threatened with loss of liberty or life by violence at their hand, or from whatever; knife, sword, gun, bomb or thermo nuclear device happens to be on hand (one day).
SIS + TDU/2 Syndromes, as well as; greed, jealousy, envy, racism, bigotry and Napoleon complex syndromes (& others), are just two more of the many conditions that mother nature has encoded into our DNA to ensure that the recipe for conflict and self destruction of the human race is in no way lacking in rich ingredients. Mother Nature? May the force be with you.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Mferko said:


> hehe thats a good one, reminds me of this:
> 
> There is a name to describe the disorder that a large portion of the human race suffers from who have the mindset NOT to believe in evolution and by default science; Spectacularly Ignorant Syndrome (SIS).
> SIS is a state of mind that affects an extraordinary number of humans worldwide, which, in certain rare cases, CAN be treated successfully with a good dose of education and evidence.
> ...


Interesting, well chaulk me up as one who has SIS, and to be truthful, I think people who believe in evolution are not the sharpest, but i have done my reserach and will not be swayed from my finding. I guess that means I have TDUX2 as well. Man I guess I should see a doctor, LOL!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

cpool said:


> Hey guys I thought this would be appropriate for this it is called the Eulogy for common sense, it is great:
> 
> "Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend, COMMON SENSE, who has been with us for many years. No one knows for sure how old he was, since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape. He will be remembered as having cultivated such valuable lessons as: knowing when to come in out of the rain; why the early bird gets the worm;; life isn't always fair, and maybe it was my fault.
> 
> ...


LMFAO....this is sooooo funny but sadly for most cases true....this is gonna be my status on FB as of tomorrow....lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Please continue your evolution debate at the following url:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/evolution-religion-13026/

This is really offtopic and a thread hijack so I've moved the posts to this thread. Great debate though so it should be continued, unheated at the above url please.

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## CanadianCowbell (Jan 16, 2011)

Feeding any wildlife should have a large fine attached to it. Sadly there is always going to be those who just will not understand why you can't feed bears/coyotes/deer/ect. I do have to say that I am not fond of the "they were here first" argument (and using any building practices) though. If I lived a days horseback from any other human being it isn't like the wild animal is going to take the attitude of "oh hey I have all this space so I am just going to leave that persons place alone". 

It doesn't matter if animals have 1 acre of land or 1000 acres of land, they are going to continue to act in the same manner. If people are going to make the horrible judgment call of feeding wild animals then incidents of wild animals attacking people is going to increase at a higher rate than building on land would. I think it is more that people aren't really taught to treat wildlife like they're actually WILD!

It is more than just feeling bad that this one wild animal might be put down because of that guys poor decision though. If enough incidents happen then cities start talking about doing a culling. I mean where I live we are now looking at a deer culling happening next month which can be traced to a youtube video where some twit thought it would be cute to film her pets harassing a doe and it's fawn. These decisions (aka old twit feeding the coyote) have an effect on more than just that one coyote.


----------

